# New Puppy!



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

Introducing:

Duke Nukem De Nouvelle Lune, call name is "Nuke". He is 11 weeks now and the apple of my eye. We've already been out to visit Todd Dunlap and will be doing Mondio with Todd's club in PA. Super excited about this puppy and the future. (he is my first Mal). His breeding is Mongo du Loups du Soleil X Grit von Donnertal. Mongo is from the M litter by LDS and is a son to Gator. The litter was a line breeding on Gator.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

congratulations on your little bundle of AWESOME with teeth!!!


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

thank you \\/


----------



## Kevin Rowland (Jun 29, 2013)

Great looking pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Logan Payton (Jan 29, 2014)

Kevin Rowland said:


> Great looking pup
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I think so too.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

The look in his eyes says confidence to me. Nice mali


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition. Best of luck with him.


----------

